# Microsoft Publisher



## hoogeebear (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi,

Ive created a very basic webpage template us MS Publisher. I want it to be available on my companies network only. Is this a simple thing to do?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

You need to "publish" it using some form of web server. If you have servers in your company, then you can use the built in web server that comes with most servers. The other option, albeit the least desirable, is to install a web server package on your computer. Either way, I think that you should talk with your computer people to see what way fits in to their network setup the best.


----------

